# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Dream World Academy >  >  How do I join?

## MsHowToMC

Hi there! So I'm just wondering how I join the DWA because I'm getting into lucid dreaming. I can't find any threads that are labeled DILD or anything like that. Please help!

Thanks,

Rose

----------


## Sensei

Are you meaning to join the DVA or the DWA? DVA is the dream views academy, where we teach people how to lucid dream.
DV Academy
The DWA is a place where we all try and go to a castle academy in dream for fun. Lol. 
Dream World Academy

Hope this helps. Each different class has a different way to join. Usually an introduce yourself here thread.

----------

